# Rentals need for Worldmark Anaheim February 28-March 4th



## bubblygrl (Jan 11, 2018)

Is this even possible if we do not own a timeshare? we are staying there under family members who own but need two additional rooms for other family members, need a 1 bedroom and a 2 bedroom.

Thank you for your help


----------



## K2Quick (Jan 11, 2018)

It would be possible if there were availability, but looking at the Worldmark site, there is currently no availability for either a 1BR or a 2BR unit for the nights you're looking for.  Also, the $100/night maximum asking price on this forum is far below what it would cost someone to book those nights.


----------



## K.vbee (Jan 13, 2018)

I have two 1br units in *Red Lion Hotel Anaheim Resort.*


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 14, 2018)

K.vbee said:


> I have two 1br units in *Red Lion Hotel Anaheim Resort.*


This appears to be a hotel with hotel rooms with no kitchens - are you sure this isn't a hotel unit?

Are you offering it for $100 per night?

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------

